# Crop harvest



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I was driving through the Bowman area and NW SD and saw some oats or barley fields already harvested. Then I realize that early goose is only 1.5 months away! Seeing golden fields really gets a guy going. When do you think we will see fields in ND get harvested. I have been seeing quite a few canola fields than normal so hopefully we see some good wheat fields ready by August.Most places got to planting early this year?


----------



## jkangas (Sep 28, 2011)

We will see most all wheat off by August 15th. I have heard talks of guys doing corn before beans this year


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

All depends on the rain. We could see an earlier harvest but rain can throw everything off.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

A bit off topic, but there seems to be more Canola around than ever before. Do pheasants and Upland game eat Canola? I left the farm just as the first crops of Canola were planted and harvested in our area, 1961! Back when it was called Rape. Damn I'm getting old!


----------



## birdflu2010 (Sep 17, 2015)

I am happy to see a lot more geese around then I did last year. Already been busy shooting clays to knock the dust off. Might try a piegon shoot sometime too


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Habitat Hugger said:


> A bit off topic, but there seems to be more Canola around than ever before. Do pheasants and Upland game eat Canola? I left the farm just as the first crops of Canola were planted and harvested in our area, 1961! Back when it was called Rape. Damn I'm getting old!


Canola and rape are very similar but different. Basically the only difference in the oil context.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks BL. I didn't know they were much different, but look much the same to me. At any rate, we are going to plant some in some food plots next year. Should provide lots of cover and food, assuming upland game, and possibly deer, eat it.

Also some Lentils. Was up in Canada a week or so ago and there was huge fields of it. One of my old classmates said they are growing more lentils now than Canola. We saw lentil fields right down to the border but only noticed one field after crossing customs. Wonder how lentils might do in a food plot?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well for your food plot you will need to determine what you want it for. Typically a nice mixture of grass, brassicas, ans legumes are the best. But if you have issues with weeds you will have to stick with one crop.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Out are right, BL. We plan brassicas to put in during the next couple weeks. Seems like a good mix, one size fits all mix. Not hard to plant, either, and don't seem to need a lot of equipment compared to some other crops. Our brassicas last year during deer season looked like an algae green pond from a couple of miles away. Except for the deer and pheasants and turkeys in it. Seems a great mix for ND, but always experimenting with something or other!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Canola you can broadcast that, as deeper the. 1/4 inch amd you will have huge germination issues. Most grasses can handle shallow planting except corn and sorghum which need to be planted no shallower then 1
.75 inches because they need he roots. Beans can ha dle 0.5 inches to 2 inches deeper.

Another thing to ponder on when planting a food plot is weed control, annual precipitation, what is typically farmed around the area and give it some fertilizer!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

For weed control we usually do a Roundup spring burn down. They are largely surrounded by brush and long prairie grass so weeds are not a problem. Thanks for the info on seemed depth.


----------



## camo-guy (Sep 9, 2016)

Hey Guys

anyone have info on field conditions in central ND?
Are the fields muddy or dry? Seems to have been quite rainy this summer in other parts.

Thanks!


----------

